

37signals valuation tops $100 billion after bold VC investment - bumbledraven
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1941-press-release-37signals-valuation-tops-100-billion-after-bold-vc-investment

======
joshdance
Saw this in 2009. Still valid today. World keeps on turning.

------
disdev
Best piece of tech satire in a long time.

------
roderick3427
Yea I agree, I never knew billions of dollars were thrown around so casually
by the government and internet companies until recently.

